# Aaaddd



## Guts (Nov 24, 2005)

*AAADD* ​ 

(Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder)

This is how Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder manifests itself:


I decide to water my garden.

As I turn on the hose in the driveway, I look over at my car and decide my car needs washing.

As I start toward the garage, I notice that there is mail on the porch table that I brought up from the mailbox earlier.

I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay my car keys down on the table, put the junk mail in the garbage can under the table, and notice that the can is full.

So, I decide to put the bills back on the table and take out the garbage first.

But then I think, since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take out the garbage anyway, I may as well pay the bills first.

I take my checkbook off the table, and see that there is only one check left.

My extra checks are in my desk in the study, so I go inside the house to my desk where I find the can of Coke that I had been drinking.

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to push the Coke aside so that I don't accidentally knock it over.

I see that the Coke is getting warm, and I decide I should put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold.

As I head toward the kitchen with the Coke a vase of flowers on the counter catches my eye--they need to be watered.

I set the Coke down on the counter, and I discover my reading glasses that I've been searching for all morning.

I decide I better put them back on my desk, but first I'm going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a container with water and suddenly I spot the TV remote. Someone left it on the kitchen table.

I realize that tonight w! hen we go to watch TV, I will be looking for the remote, but I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table, so I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs, but first I'll water the flowers.

I pour some water in the flowers, but quite a bit of it spills on the floor.

So, I set the remote back down on the table, get some towels and wipe up the spill.

Then I head down the hall trying to remember what I was planning to do.

*At the end of the day:*

the car isn't washed

the bills aren't paid

there is a warm can of Coke sitting on the counter

the flowers don't have enough water

there is still only one check in my check book

I can't find the remote

I can't find my glasses

I don't remember what I did with the car keys.

Then when I try to figure out why nothing got done today, I'm really! baffled because I know I was busy all day long, and I'm really tired.

I realize this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail.

Do me a favor, will you?  Forward this message to everyone you know, because I don't remember to whom it has been sent. 
Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, your day is coming!

GROWING OLDER IS MANDATORY.
GROWING UP IS OPTIONAL.

LAUGHING AT YOURSELF IS THERAPEUTIC!

Have a Great Day!​​ ​


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 24, 2005)

I didn't realize it set in so young  This sounds like everyday for me! 
Thanks for sharing, and welcome to DC!


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2005)

I´ve never heard about things like that....


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmm, now if I didn't know better I'd swear I'd heard that someplace before...Just let me try to remember where 

*
A big warm welcome to DC, Guts!*


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

That was funny!!!!

Grace


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 27, 2005)

I enjoyed this....so good to share with others who live like you do!


----------



## Guts (Dec 3, 2005)

Can some one tell me what the check mark on this thread means?


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

It means you haven't read some of the posts in here.

Cameron


----------

